# Angelschein umschreiben



## ossidg (18. Juli 2008)

Hi habe meine Angelprüfung in Brandenburg gemacht und bin jetzt nach Baden Würtenberg umgezogen was brauch ich den alles wenn ich meinen Angelschein jetzt umschreiben lassen will.

Gruß


----------



## Speedster (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

Soweit ich weis brauchst du den Fischereischein nicht großartig umschreiben lassen. Der gilt meines Wissens nach deutschlandweit. Mein Vater hatte seinen auch in Sachsen bekommen und wohnt jetzt in Sachsen Anhalt und hatte da keine Probleme. Solltest dann sicher nur wenn du ihn das nächste mal verlängern lässt deine neue Adresse angeben. Ja und müsstest halt nun in Baden Würtenberg in einen Verein eintreten.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege. 100 prozentig sicher bin ich mir auch nich.


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

Stimmt schon was Speedster schreibt. Der blaue Schein ist der Nachweis das du die Fischereiprüfung bestanden hast, da ist es egal wo man den gemacht hat und wo man hinzieht.

Einen Gewässerschein kann man nicht umschreiben lassen, falls du das meinst @ Threadersteller.


----------



## luecke3.0 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

Hallo,
meineswissens ist es völlig egal wo der ausgestellt wurde und welche Adresse drinsteht! Vorallem würd ich gucken, wie lange der in dem jeweiligen Bundesland gültig ist!
Wenn du z.B. einen Fischereischein aus NI hast und nach NRW ziehst, dann wärste schön doof, wenn du den umschreiben ließest, denn der gilt lebenslang, ohne nachzahlen! Und in NRW muss man den ja ständig verlängern!

Also vorher informieren! Sinn macht es nur, wenn der Schein im neuen Bundesland unbefristet ist, sonst mußt du ja eh los, wenn dein alter Schein abläuft!
Und sonst brauchst du das selbe wie bei deiner ersten Ausstellung: Prüfungszeugnis (und/oder alten Schein), Passbild und Perso.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## ossidg (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

Also hab den unbefristeten Angelschein.Also mu0 da nicht unbedingt die aktuelle Adresse drin stehn oder wie.HAb gehört das wenn man umzieht nach einen Jahr die aktuelle adresse da drauf stehn muß sonst verfällt der?

Danke für deine Info


----------



## BeeJay (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*



			
				ossidg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi habe meine Angelprüfung in Brandenburg gemacht und bin jetzt nach Baden Würtenberg umgezogen was brauch ich den alles wenn ich meinen Angelschein jetzt umschreiben lassen will.


Das ist eine "Kommt-drauf-an" Frage. 

1) Du kannst nachweisen, dass du schon 1980 und davor (Einführung der für alle verbindlichen Fischerprüfung in BW war 1981) im Besitz eines Fischereischeines bzw. eines gleichwertigen Erlaubnisscheines warst -> Umschreiben ohne Prüfungszeugnis kein Problem.

2) Du hast vor 1995 die Fischerprüfung bestanden bzw. vor der Wiedervereinigung einen entsprechenden DDR-Fischereischein besessen (der dann gegen einen "neuen" Fischereischein getauscht wurde) -> Umschreiben mit vorhandenem Prüfungszeugnis / Fischereischein kein Problem.

3) Du hast 1995 oder danach deine Fischerprüfung *ohne Vorbereitungskurs* in einem Bundesland gemacht, das *keinen* Kurs vorschreibt 
-> _Herzlich Willkommen beim 30h-Vorbereitungskurs + Fischerprüfung in BW._ :q

Am 1. März 1995 wurde die Kurspflicht in BW eingeführt. 
Die exakten Stichtage solltest du bei Bedarf aber besser auf dem Amt erfragen. 

4) 30h-Kurs und Prüfung erfolgreich absolviert und bescheinigt -> Beantragung/Umschreibung des Fischereischeines in allen Bundesländern problemlos. 
Selbst Bayern akzeptiert Kurs und Prüfung von Baden Württemberg. :q

Infos gibt es z.B. hier.


			
				 Landesfischereiverordnung BW § 16 Absatz 1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Vorbereitungslehrgang*
> Wer die Prüfung ablegen will, hat an dem vom Ministerium anerkannten Lehrgang des
> Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg e.V. zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung teilzunehmen. Die
> Lehrgangsteilnahme muss sich auf alle Prüfungsgebiete erstrecken und *mindestens 30 Stunden* dauern.



Fristen:
Die in den einzelnen Bundesländern ausgestellten Fischereischeine sind zwar deutschlandweit gültig, aber:


			
				Landesfischereigesetz BW §31 Absatz 4 schrieb:
			
		

> "Bei Verlegung der Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg sind die in anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik
> Deutschland ausgestellten Fischereischeine im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes längstens bis zum Ende des auf diese Wohnsitznahme nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres gültig."



Erstwohnsitz in BW -> Fischereischein ausgestellt in BW. Nach Ablauf der oben genannten Frist verliert der im anderen Bundesland erworbene Fischereischein in BW seine Gültigkeit, auch wenn dieser bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag ausgestellt sein sollte. :q

In der Regel fällt das bei einer Kontrolle nicht auf, weil a) niemals der Personalausweis mit kontrolliert wird, b) der Kontrollierende nicht wissen kann, wann die Frist abläuft und c) viele Polizisten dies nicht so genau nehmen. :m

Viele Angler haben aber schon mitbekommen, dass sie ihren Fischereischein wegen des fehlenden Kurses in BW nicht umgeschrieben bekommen und lassen ihren "alten Schein" weiterhin im Ursprungsbundesland verlängern. |uhoh:

Diese Schlauberger fischen dann (nach Verstreichen der Umschreibefrist) in BW *ohne gültigen Fischereischein*. Sollten sie wegen eines Vergehens oder dummen Zufalls auffallen, wird das so richtig teuer - mangels Fischereischeins. :q

Die Bescheinigung über die Teilnahme am Kurs ist also genauso wichtig wie das Prüfungszertifikat selbst und sollte nicht abhanden kommen. 

Alle wichtigen Gesetze/Verordnungen gibt es z.B. hier.


----------



## ossidg (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

ist das in NRW genau so muß man da auch ein Vorbereitungskurs erst machen oder kann ich den da so umschreiben lassen.Hab nämlich erstwohnsitz in NRW und Zweitwohnsitz in BW wegen Arbeit


----------



## BeeJay (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es in NRW freiwillige Vorbereitungskurse, die aber nicht vorgeschrieben sind. Wenn du dein Prüfungszeugnis bzw. den entsprechenden "alten" Fischereischein vorweisen kannst, sollte es meines Wissens nach keine Probleme geben in NRW deinen Fischereischein umschreiben zu lassen. 

Nur BW und BY setellen sich bei der Anerkennung "fremder" Fischereischeine ziemlich an. 

Dass es in NRW auch unbefristete Fischereischeine gibt wäre mir allerdings neu vielleicht kann ein Angler aus NRW in dem Punkt etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.



			
				ossidg schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nämlich erstwohnsitz in NRW und Zweitwohnsitz in BW wegen Arbeit


Diese Info wäre im Vorfeld durchaus wichtig gewesen... |uhoh:


----------



## Klinke (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

nrw= 5 jahresschein für bisher 30 euronen, wie ich hörte ab 01.07. 48 euronen....


----------



## christian1109 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

also so wie ich das verstehe konnte ich den angelschein von nrw nach Thüringen umschreiben wenn ich nach Thüringen gezogen bin...........


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

Du nimmst deinen NRW-Schein und am besten auch das Prüfungszeugnis und dann stiefelst du in Thüringen auf deine zuständige Gemeindeverwaltung, zahlst und kriegst deinen thüringischen Schein ausgestellt. Neues Passfoto nicht vergessen!


----------



## christian1109 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

okay danke........


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*

:m@themenstarter
Du hast zwar einen unbefristeten Fischereischein, mußt aber alle 5 jahre eine Marke erwerben, insofern, wenn es sich inBaWü nur um eine Liason handeln sollte, brauchst Du nichts ändern, nur solltest Du darauf achtenund mal nachfragen, was passiert wenn Du Probleme haben solltest, Adresse im Perso ist nicht identisch mit dem Fischereischein --> kann sein, dass wenn Dein erster Wohnort in BaWü liegt, dass der Fischereischein dann ungültig ist --> Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht
Dr Fischereischein ist ja auch ein amtliches Dokument und die Fischereiabgabe ist eine Abgabe an das Bundesland --> hier sollte eine Nachfrage ( ohne schlafende Hunde zu wecken) Klarheit bringen
Tight Lines aus Berlin:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angelschein umschreiben*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> :m@themenstarter



Das hat er seit 2008 bestimmt schon rausgefunden.|kopfkrat|supergri


----------

